# pics of my home built smoker.



## btsholes (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are the pics of my home built smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

The pics not showing up.


----------



## btsholes (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go. tech difficulties.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

That should hold some serious Q.


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that looks like one heck of smoker you have there. Very nice. How about some pics of the inside? You cant tease us with just one pic LOL


----------



## deltadude (Jul 17, 2009)

Great work!

Although you false advertise, you said "pics" imply plural.
So we need to see inside, top and bottom, how about some specs too?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking smoker Btsholes! Great job....  I'm fond of homebuilts.


----------



## btsholes (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll get some pics this weekend and post them. the specs are 7' tall, 5', wide, and 4' deep. i have 24 square feet of cooking surface total. then on the side i have 6 more square feet for grilling.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 17, 2009)

seen 1 pic & enpressed with it


----------



## billbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Have you smoked on it yet?


----------



## rickw (Jul 18, 2009)

I want one 


. Nice looking smoker.

 BTW, welcome to SMF.


----------

